# How much better is Dura-Ace over Ultegra brake shifters?



## Cheers!

Exactly,

what is the difference between Dura-Ace Brake Shifters and Ultegra Brake Shifters other than weight?

Thanks


----------



## dover

dura-ace have 3 cartridge bearings in each shifter. ultegra have 3 in the left and 1 in the right


----------



## msheron

The truth.....................noticeably and hardly none for that extra cost.


----------



## geomoney

*Ultegra vs DA*

I'll second that. I just upgraded to DA and really notice no difference. I put my displaced Ultegra stuff on my "beater" bike, and it works and feels just as well. But at least now my main ride is DA, and I'll never second guess my choice.


----------



## rdolson

I went with all DA EXCEPT for the brifters on my latest build. Took the $100 and put it into FlightDeck computer and wireless sender.


----------



## Cheers!

I put the new Dura-ace brake-shifters on. Put about 200 kms on them so far... In summary the upshift (ie moving up the cassette to the climbing gears) feels no different. But shifting down (moving down the cassette to the speed gears) feels more precise. The left hand brake-shifters feel no different. 

I sold my Ultegras to a friend for 200 and picked up these for 310 from probikekit


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

It depends on the exact model, but the difference between one of my DA9 bikes and Ultegra9 bikes is that the particular DA model shifters have a very positive click to it that I really like. I have another bike with DA9 shifters with an Ultegra9 rear, and it doesn't seem to have the same positive click. Is the nice tactile feedback worth the extra $$$? That's up to you. For my next cx bike I'm going all 105. Both reviews and limited experience indicate that the new 10sp 105 seems just as good as last generation Ultegra.


----------



## toyota

I think its the rear der that makes most of the difference in feel. I have ran old 105 and Ultegra shifters with a Dura-ace rear der and it felt almost exactly like my other fully Dura-ace equipped bikes.


----------



## woollyjoe

There is no difference in performance of DA and Ultegra, other than the DA calliper brakes.

The difference is weight where DA components have higher grade alloys and titanium. Bearing in mind that DA has not been updated since 2004.


----------



## stwok

woollyjoe said:


> The difference is weight where DA components have higher grade alloys and titanium. Bearing in mind that DA has not been updated since 2004.


I thought last year they upgraded the 7800 to 7801 which resulted in a minor improvement in function and durability.


----------



## woollyjoe

in things such as the wheels - it changed the rear rim profiling to make it asymetrical for improved rim strength and the pedals which differ gretaly - agian its focus is more about weight. Regarding the components, its mostly treaks which the Ultegra Groupset had already as the DA was done in 2004. Most of the changes to the DA is about the weight and durability- not performance.


----------



## stwok

My above reference to 7801 was the STI brake levers. I purchased a set of DA levers this past spring for a new build and the box is clearly marked 7801. Supposedly some of the older 7800s after time produced a rattle on rough rodes. And the Flight Deck ribbon had a tendency to break, so that was fixed along withthe re-routing of the cable.


----------



## lionheartdds

Cheers! said:


> Exactly,
> 
> what is the difference between Dura-Ace Brake Shifters and Ultegra Brake Shifters other than weight?
> 
> Thanks


Honestly, DA has been disappointing. It's quieter shifting than my Ultegra groups on my other bikes, but the Ultegra drives on my Leader and Tirreno are way more reliable in shifting than on my Felt F2c. I wish I hadn't splurged on a bike with DA (the F2C cost more than my Leader 736R and Tirreno Razza 2000 together, but I hardly ride it). I just ordered a full Ultegra set to replace the DA set on my F2c, and then maybe I'll ride my Felt bike more often.


----------



## akatsuki

*Quieter...*



lionheartdds said:


> Honestly, DA has been disappointing. It's quieter shifting than my Ultegra groups on my other bikes


For a quieter drivechain, I have heard that SRAM's 1090 chain is much better than the Shimano one, so I will eventually replace my Ultegra setup with that.


----------



## lionheartdds

akatsuki said:


> For a quieter drivechain, I have heard that SRAM's 1090 chain is much better than the Shimano one, so I will eventually replace my Ultegra setup with that.


Thanks. I'll try that too.


----------



## rkb

On my Bianchi I have upgraded to the Dura-ace cranks, rear derailleur, front derailleur, cassette and chain. My brakes and shifters are still Ultegra. I am planning on going to DA shifters, but, based on what you all are saying I might just keep the Ultegra ones. As for the brakes is there any difference other than the 20 grams between the two. One side of me (sadly the side that usually wins) says buy both the DA shifters and brakes to have a full DA bike. The more rational side says keep the Ultegra shifters and buy the Zero Gravity brakes and drop the extra weight off either the DA or Ultegra brake.


----------



## woollyjoe

not wanting to piss on your parade, but Shimano have / are in process of releasing Ultegra SL which is an pdated Ultegra by lighter which new colour options. If it was weight performance you want - SRAM Force is £500 on ebay for the whole lot and is lighter than DA and it performs outstanding. 

The best part of the DA groupset is the brakes - best in industry for performance - I'd have these whatever you do. Although if you're after bling - forget Zero Gravity - check out Bontragers new brakes - they look like original Campy brakes from 50's - awesome and ultra light - they come on 2008 Trek Madone


----------



## geomoney

*Dura Ace vs Ultegra brakes*

I recently updated my shifters and brake calipers from Ultegra to DA. Not much improvement in shift quality, but the braking was substantially better IMO. The DA brakes just feel so much more solid in comparison. Worth the upgrade if quality braking is important to you.

When my LBS told me there would be a substantial improvement, I was surprised by how much of an improvement it was.


----------



## rkb

Oh you parade pisser- 
Actually I have looked at the new Ultegra SL and it is very nice. I am curious if there is anything other than a cosmetic and slight weight difference (100 grams across the groupset) from the current Ultegra. I will learn more about the DA brakes, a fellow at the local bike shop suggested that there is very little difference between the two, perhaps he is wrong. I have some SRAM bits on my mountain bike and I am happy with their quality but I most likely stick with either the Ultegra or DA shifters on my road bike.


----------



## rkb

Well thats two nods for the DA brakes. I will refocus my upgrade comparisons towards the DA brakes and less on the shifters. How about the DA cables/housing, is there much difference? Currently I have the Jagwire cable/housing that came on the bike.


----------



## krankenstein

It seems from the responses on this thread that the performance differences between DA and Ultegra brake/shift levers are minuscule to non-existant. What about ergonomic differences? I vaguely recall someone mentioning on another forum that the DA shifters feel abit smaller in the hands, while the Ultegra feels abit wider in the hands. Can anyone confirm this? I am thinking about upgrading to 10speed set up, since my current 9s shifters are on its last legs. And I'd just as soon save some cash and go with Ultegra, but if DA is narrower, that would be worth it to me.

edit: how about Ultegra to 105, any shifter differences there in terms of ergonomics?


----------



## Oldteen

I was just on the Shimano web site & downloaded the exploded views of 105 (5600) and Ultegra (6600) shifters. It appears that the ergonomics of the 2 are identical, since the brackets & bracket covers (hoods) are the same part and the levers are indicated to be interchangeable (but differing in finish).
Ultegra mechanism (main lever assembly) differs from 105 (not interchangeable), though specifics are not shown in the diagrams.


----------



## krankenstein

Man, I had forgotten I had asked about this. Thanks anyhow Old Teen. I did find out from else where that DA shifters are a little narrower in hand, and with slightly crisper shifting, DA is worth it to me. I will save cash elsewhere instead.


----------



## rkb

I just switched to DA 7801 from Ultegra and I can say that I can tell a difference in shifting, the DA is more crisp. Plus they have a longer warranty (3 years).


----------



## Oldteen

rkb-

Did you switch from current Ultegra or previous generation? 

FWIW-
I am still riding 9sp Ultegra & looking at new bikes. Have to say even the newer 105 stuff is much improved over my shifters (shorter throws, more precise shifts). In short rides there is a difference between current 105 & Ult (due to bushings vs bearings??), but I honestly do not feel a difference in shift quality between Ult & DA. The grip (hoods) is a bit different on DA, and that may be the main reason to go DA (if you have the $$).


----------



## rkb

I switched from the current Ultegra to DA. With my Ultegra shifters I would get miss shifts in the middle gears if I did not ensure that I made a positive effort actuating the shift lever (sloppy shifting action on my part ). It seems, for me anyway, that there is a longer shift stroke with the Ultegra shifters compared to DA and this made it easier to get a incomplete shift. The DA seems quicker and more positive and I have far fewer mis-shifts. Now, with all this said I cannot deny that I like having the look of a full Dura-ace drivetrain, and that alone my be the reason that I feel this way. In other words I better think it is an improvement considering the $$$ involved.


----------



## Oldteen

I hear ya. Main difference I feel between my 9sp Ult and newer Ult/DA is indeed that shorter throw (shift stroke). Shifting is crisper too, but some of that may be new vs thousands of miles of use on mine. New shifters also don't buzz on rough chip 'n seal roads like my old stuff.
When considering the total cost of a new carbon or Ti bike, the extra $$ for DA is worth it to a lot of riders. (I better stop 'cause I'm starting to talk my wallet into DA!!!)


----------



## rkb

It's just hard to describe but the DA feels different and the difference is good. With that said the current Ultegra is very good stuff and the new Ultegra SL is so nice looking that even the DA riders should stop and take notice......ULT SL has a compact crank....


----------

